# No more Knight rifles



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.startribune.com/sports/o...l?elr=KArksi8cyaiUncacyi8cyaiUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUU
It's a shame, though I think they shoulder a lot of the blame. I wasn't a fan, but they certainly played a huge part in making muzzeloading what it is today. Good or bad.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

It sucks to see any firearm company go under, but if one has to go Knight would be the one I picked. (Also not a fan)


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm with you guys. I hate to see anyone go out of business.... well.... maybe I do, but that would be another thread that would get shut down real quick.

I will have to admit, not a fan either. I have a Knight, CVA and TC muzzleloader and will have to say the Knight was my least favorite. Its kind of funny, but the best shooting sulfer stick I have is a CVA I picked up at Buckeye Outdoors eleven years ago for $45 new after the season. That thing drives tacks! Shoots quite a bit better than the TC too. I'm sure there are a lot of people that would pick Knight over any other maker though.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

glad i picked up my knight earlier this year then have had a 50 cal for 11 years and can hold a 2-3 inch group at 100 yds not the greatest but i am shooting deer not the wimbledon cup


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

The article says it all TC has climbed to the top of the muzzleloading world mostly due to marketing.TC came out with good Tv comericals and got a group of good hunters to sell there products.I bought a TC from cabelas I asked the guy who sold me the gun how many TC they sell compared to Knight he said about 10 TC to 1 Knight.I think Knight makes a good gun just got beat in the sales department.
Angler ss


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

hoytshooter said:


> glad i picked up my knight earlier this year then have had a 50 cal for 11 years and can hold a 2-3 inch group at 100 yds not the greatest but i am shooting deer not the wimbledon cup


I agree, you really don't need much better than 2-3" groups at 100 yds. I'm not a competition shooter so if I can get a five shot group in the sub 3" range with open sights, I'm happy. The only reason I didn't care much for my Knight was because it was not weighted very well. I had to add a lot of extra weight to the stock. It shoots decent, but the CVA I picked up is amazingly accurate with 75gr of Pyrodex.

As hard as it is to admit, I fell into the TC hype. Wasn't really in the market for a new one until I found a big sale on the Omegas at Dicks. Just had to go buy it. Turned out that it was not a real good shooter. Broke in the barrel per their instructions and played around with the charges and sabots and never hit a good combination.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I still own two Knights, both purchased in the early 90's. A MK-85 and a MK-85 Grand American. Both are good guns. The blued barrel MK-85 is the most accurate MZ I've ever owned.

I have gun hunted almost exclusively with a MZ for the last 15 years. I have seen and shot a lot of MZ's. There are some manufacturers that I wouldn't own if they were given to me for free.

Knight rifles have always served my needs well. They have been retired to the gun cases for the last 4 years and haven't been shot at all, but I know how they will perform if I ever pull them out again.

Sad new about Knight. They really pioneered much of the modern MZ seasons across this country that we enjoy today.


----------

